# Possible fin rot??



## Becki_87 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi,

I'm worried one of my long fin Zebra danios may have early stage fin rot. I recently noticed her tail fin looks sort of white at the very tips; I can't be sure if this has just appeared recently or if its been there a while and I just didn't notice, as they move pretty fast. I haven't been able to take a decent photo but after doing a google image search, I found this and it looks pretty much exactly like what I'm describing on my danio (the picture is off a random website, and there is no mention about the fish in the picture having any sort of illness).










I can't see any shredding or erosion of the fins on my fish, and I've looked up pictures of fin rot online but none of the examples I can find really look like what I've decsribed . I have various meds in case of an emergency, including some to treat fin rot, but don't really want to medicate if it isn't fin rot. Or would it be best to medicate anyway, to be on the safe side?

Any advice really really appreciated! Thanks!

Ps if any extra info is needed: Tank is a fully cycled 20g with 6 zebra danios and nothing else, been running for about 9 months, I do a 20% weekly water change and regularly test for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates, all of which are currently fine.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

The fish in the picture looks like it has a gill issue..... maybe that's why that picture was posted?

Do any of the other fish have the same spots?

I know with beginning stages of Ick it can often be cured with aquarium salt and an increase in temperature.... would this work for fin rot?


----------



## Becki_87 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, thanks for replying! I agree about the fish in the pic, my fish's gills don't look like that though  its just the white tips on the tail that are similar.

I have aquarium salt, have never used it before though. I may google it and see if its appropriate for fin rot (if this is fin rot), thanks for the suggestion.

And none of my other fish have white tips on their tails, think thats why I noticed this one, as it was standing out


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Becki. "Fin Rot" isn't a virus like "Ich". Fin rot is a result of aggressive fish fin-nipping your fish or possibly an injury caused by carelessly netting or handling the fish. The injury will get worse if you have a dirty tank.

If your fish has "Fin Rot", then you need to do a 25 to 30 percent water change and add a teaspoon of aquarium salt for every five gallons of the water change water. The water change will clean up the tank and the salt will stimulate the fish's immune system and help heal the wound.

It would be a good thing to watch your fish. You may have an aggressive one that's hurting the others.

B


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fin rot also appears when the water quality is low.Many betta keepers will discover fin rot as one of the first things when keeping them in bowls for weeks without waterchanges.

I cant see the pic for some reason,but the best thing to do is first do a PWC,and then watch the other fish.Add salt as per BBradburys suggestion and watch for aggression.


----------

